# Scorpions . . .



## Kevin

Not the band. The spider-ish thingy with that dreadful stinger. Over the past 12 years I think I've seen 1 scorpion in the house, but this summer I've killed at least 5 or 6 I have lost count. One of them ended up in my empty glass on my bedside table where I keep water to drink in the night when I wake up. I do it in the dark. Can you imagine if I had forgot the glass was empty and taken a big swig!  

Correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think scorpions can climb up slick glass, so the ONLY way that thing could have gotten in there was to drop or fall from the ceiling! Nothing was near enough the glass for it to have crawled up and over. The glass sits beside my Glock 20 but it's a very tall glass and he couldn't make the jump from the Glock to inside the glass. It was a bit unnerving to see that damned thing in my water glass! I've since replaced the glass with a closed container. 

I've been bitten and stung by many things but never by a scorpion, even though I've encountered many close calls working under cars trucks and houses. I hear it's worse than a hornet but never got stung by a hornet either. Lots of bees and wasps. 

Is anyone else noticing a huge increase in scorpions this year?

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Tony

I haven't noticed any more here but you better be dam careful! Shake your boots out before you put them on in the morning! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodman6415

I've killed two in house in last year ... not many compared to the avg 12 to 15 killed every year back in San Angelo ... were always bad there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415

BTW ... I have been stung more than once ... it hurts about 20 times worse than a wasp sting ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## gman2431

Another reason I will never live in the South... 

You sure Mrs. Kevin wasn't setting ya up? If the chainsaw can't do it maybe the scorpion will?!?!

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ripjack13

I haven't seen any around here....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## NeilYeag

Ah yep, more than a few around here. Along with other nasty crawlers. The worst are these giant centipede things, maybe 6 - 8" long. Since most people in the villages sleep on the floors these things crawl in the night and bite. Really nasty bites for a kid, surely a trip to the hospital.


----------



## CWS

gman2431 said:


> Another reason I will never live in the South...
> 
> You sure Mrs. Kevin wasn't setting ya up? If the chainsaw can't do it maybe the scorpion will?!?!


For God's sake @Kevin don't try to kill them with a chainsaw in the dark. Just say'in

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

CWS said:


> For God's sake @Kevin don't try to kill them with a chainsaw in the dark. Just say'in



Thanks for the reminder Curt - I had just brought the saw in the house but I'll heed your warning . . . .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

NeilYeag said:


> Ah yep, more than a few around here. Along with other nasty crawlers. The worst are these giant centipede things, maybe 6 - 8" long. Since most people in the villages sleep on the floors these things crawl in the night and bite. Really nasty bites for a kid, surely a trip to the hospital.



Those centipedes sound nasty. All the equatorial countries are full of nasty things just looking to unload their venom into you. I imagine you have beds in your home. Do you get snakes inside very often?


----------



## vegas urban lumber

i suggest you freeze dry those scorpions take to casting them in something wood you can turn. how about in one of those peckermills

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin

vegas urban lumber said:


> i suggest you freeze dry those scorpions take to casting them in something wood you can turn. how about in one of those peckermills



I've never been into that type of thing - insects cast in resin just looks "cheap" to me for a lack of a better word. Kind of touristy if you will.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

I think maybe you need something bigger caliber for those slimey crawly stingy things but maybe the glock probably would be adequate... Scorpions--- add these to list of things that prevent me from moving south.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415

Did somebody say centipedes ???
Was doing some yard work last week ... picked up a large rock and this ran out .... damn near gave me a heart attack .... I have killed three this year .... one in the house upstairs bedroom in the guest bed ... 




 

7 inches long .. and just damn mean looking ...

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin

woodman6415 said:


> Did somebody say centipedes ???
> Was doing some yard work last week ... picked up a large rock and this ran out .... damn near gave me a heart attack .... I have killed three this year .... one in the house upstairs bedroom in the guest bed ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 114810
> 
> 7 inches long .. and just damn mean looking ...



Yikes. I don't know much about centipedes and millipedes so I looked that one up. It's called a Giant Redheaded Centipede. According to the website Texas High Plains Insects it packs a terrible sting.

_*THE BITE*:

*The centipede has a very painful bite*. And, as previously mentioned, the giant redheaded centipede has venomous claws with which it latches onto prey. *The bite is not fatal, but causes extreme pain, irritation, and swelling*. The centipede has been known to eat insects, mice, small snakes and small mammals. The legs of the centipede have sharp tips. As the centipede walks along something like human skin, it leaves little cuts that can become severely irritated and swell, along with if the creature becomes alarmed it can excrete poison into the fresh cut with its feet. To be safe, do not handle the giant redheaded centipede. _(emphasis in original)

I also read that the bite *can* be fatal contrary to what that article said. Here's a firsthand account of the sting from the site bugguide.net:

_first hand account of being bitten
I had an experience with one of these giant black centipedes with the red head and yellow legs. It was in the early 80's and was standing talking to a couple of friends on top of a mountain in SE Oklahoma when I felt something crawling near my knee under my blue jeans. I stupidly swatted it under my jeans and then felt whatever it was now crawling fast past my knee onto my thigh, stinging as it went. I dropped my pants quickly to discover this thing latched onto my thigh with his head held fast and his body wriggling like crazy. I swatted it away and my leg was in severe burning pain. By the time I made it home my entire leg was swollen and red with about 7 individual bite or sting marks lined up from my knee to my thigh. I called the emergency room to see if I should come see them, and they told me as long as I was breathing ok I should be fine. I didn't know at the time about using baking soda paste but by the next day the swelling was down and recovering. I was 27 at the time and I've been stung by wasps, a swarm of yellow jackets, a bumble bee, and a scorpion, red ants, fire ants, and this was by far the most painful of any of those (maybe because of the number of bites by a large insect). The scorpion was probably the next worst, only a single sting in the palm of my hand.
… Roym57, 12 October, 2012 - 2:11pm _

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Mike1950

add redheaded centipedes to my list above-- Yikes crawled up his leg- what if he got further up......

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## NeilYeag

Kevin said:


> Those centipedes sound nasty. All the equatorial countries are full of nasty things just looking to unload their venom into you. I imagine you have beds in your home. Do you get snakes inside very often?



We have had a few small snakes in the front section of the house in the village. Call some of the neighbor guys to track the damn things down and dispatch them. Then they take it home and cook it up!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

NeilYeag said:


> We have had a few small snakes in the front section of the house in the village. Call some of the neighbor guys to track the damn things down and dispatch them. Then they take it home and cook it up!



there's a creative solution for every problem


----------



## Tony

woodman6415 said:


> Did somebody say centipedes ???
> Was doing some yard work last week ... picked up a large rock and this ran out .... damn near gave me a heart attack .... I have killed three this year .... one in the house upstairs bedroom in the guest bed ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 114810
> 
> 7 inches long .. and just damn mean looking ...



Up until he moved back to Denton a couple weeks ago my son worked in a restaurant here as a dishwasher. The restaurant is up in the Hill Country in a newly developed area. Came in one morning, moved a stack of dishes at his work station and found one of those. Said he jumped 3 feet in the air and screamed like a girl! Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

@Tony - this is part of why I prefer living in the frozen tundra, as you view it!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> @Tony - this is part of why I prefer living in the frozen tundra, as you view it!!!!



I'll take a 8" scorpion over the abominable snowman every day brother! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> I'll take a 8" scorpion over the abominable snowman every day brother! Tony



And I'll take the cold and snow over those things!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Yep, up here about the worst bug we get is the occasional brown recluse spider. I'll take the snow if it means no eight inch long creepy crawlies running around.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tony

No thanks. I can step on a 8" bug and get rid of the problem, not so much with 8" of snow!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> No thanks. I can step on a 8" bug and get rid of the problem, not so much with 8" on snow!



8" of snow is just a flurry.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> 8" of snow is just a flurry.



Maybe for y'all. San Antonio has been shut down with less than that! Tony


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> Maybe for y'all. San Antonio has been shut down with less than that! Tony



I remember getting pulled over in Texas years ago for driving the speed limit during a flurry, cop freaking out, yelling at me for reckless driving, then looks at my license, sees Minnesota and immediately understands why I'm looking confused. His advice was to drive about 30 with everyone else unless I wanted to get pulled over by every cop I passed.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> I remember getting pulled over in Texas years ago for driving the speed limit during a flurry, cop freaking out, yelling at me for reckless driving, then looks at my license, sees Minnesota and immediately understands why I'm looking confused. His advice was to drive about 30 with everyone else unless I wanted to get pulled over by every cop I passed.



A real good friend of mine that lives in Idaho now is from Alaska. When he lived here 15 years ago we had a real bad snow sstorm, shut down everything. We took a trip to my Uncle's house an hour away, him driving. I was scared out of my mind, he just laughed and drove normal the whole way.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> A real good friend of mine that lives in Idaho now is from Alaska. When he lived here 15 years ago we had a real bad snow sstorm, shut down everything. We took a trip to my Uncle's house an hour away, him driving. I was scared out of my mind, he just laughed and drove normal the whole way.



Tony, you'd be peeing your pants and crying like a baby up here in winter!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> Tony, you'd be peeing your pants and crying like a baby up here in winter!



Dam skippy! I went to spend a week in Idaho with him in July some years back and I dang near died from the cold!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


> Dam skippy! I went to spend a week in Idaho with him in July some years back and I dang near died from the cold!!!!!


Damn Texans still have not discovered boots- gloves and coats.....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Sprung said:


> Tony, you'd be peeing your pants and crying like a baby up here in winter!



Yep - just like what we would do if we turned over a board and that damned centipede was under it...... Just thinking of it makes me want to go pee.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

@Kevin finds a scorpion and this thread devolves into once again a discussion of the virtue or dread of various climate. maybe san diego with it's mostly constant 72 degree weather would be ideal but who wants to live in the socialist republic of california and that stings just as bad as any insect bite

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Tony

vegas urban lumber said:


> @Kevin finds a scorpion and this thread devolves into once again a discussion of the virtue or dread of various climate. maybe san diego with it's mostly constant 72 degree weather would be ideal but who wants to live in the socialist republic of california



The deal-breaker in that option is the word California. Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

vegas urban lumber said:


> @Kevin finds a scorpion and this thread devolves into once again a discussion of the virtue or dread of various climate. maybe san diego with it's mostly constant 72 degree weather would be ideal but who wants to live in the socialist republic of california and that stings just as bad as any insect bite



They do have Redwoods out there.....


----------



## Kevin

More people die from hypothermia each year than bug bites AND tornadoes combined and BY A HUGE MARGIN. I'll take my chances with the bugs and tornadoes. They are much more healthy for you than cold weather. In fact, during Napoleon's bitter retreat from Moscow he was heard to mutter . . . . . .

_Je devrais avoir déménagé à Tejas



 _

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> More people die from hypothermia each year than bug bites AND tornadoes combined and BY A HUGE MARGIN. I'll take my chances with the bugs and tornadoes. They are much more healthy for you than cold weather. In fact, during Napoleon's bitter retreat from Moscow he was heard to mutter . . . . . .
> 
> _Je devrais avoir déménagé à Tejas
> 
> View attachment 114839 _



@Sprung 

See you big galoot, I'm right!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## HomeBody

No scorpions here, just lots of big wolf spiders. They are trying to come in this time of year. Caught a huge orange female Araneus spider in the house last week. Never seen one before in my life and it was in my house! Gary


----------



## NeilYeag

Sprung said:


> @Tony - this is part of why I prefer living in the frozen tundra, as you view it!!!!



Sorry as much as I hate some of the critters, I hate that white stuff that falls form the sky worse!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

In last 15 years I've seen 3 scorpions here in south Florida. Got centipedes, brown recluse spiders, black widow & brown widow spiders & plenty of those damn fire ants!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

A few years back I saw on the Science Channel a tv show about venomous creatures that the military is taught that when stung or bitten by a venomous insect, to take a 9 volt battery from their equipment, wet the sting or bite area a little with spit, then put the two battery leads on your skin with the sting or bite in the center. Apply for 30 seconds 2 or 3 times. They said it neutralizes the venom.
I've done this several times with fire ant stings & the stinging stopped within 1 minute & the next day it looked normal. No redness or pus!! As a test I left one sting to heal normally & I still have a scar from it from 4 months ago!
My bud Tom did this 2 days after his 2nd brown recluse spider bite & said it healed in a week when the 1st time it took months to heal.
Another friends wife called me yesterday thanking me for telling them this as she was stung by ants & after trying alcohol & other remedies to no avail, the 9 v battery worked! I've also done this with a bee sting which stopped hurting in a couple minutes. Makes mosquito bites stop itching too!!

Reactions: Informative 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Spinartist

As for that cold white floaty stuff that falls from the sky, you may want to try a taser!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

Spinartist said:


> As for that cold white floaty stuff that falls from the sky, you may want to try a taser!!



not that complicated- ya wear a hat...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

I see more foreign state license plates in the ditch when it snows here than Texans. Yankees come down here thinking they gonna show these dumb slow ass Texans and give us the bird as they fly by - a few miles down the road we end up pulling them out of a ditch. 

2 years ago on Pennsylvania Turnpike


 


Ohio Interstate 275 January 2013


 

Michigan City Indiana January 2014


 

Minnesota this year


 


Ellisburg New York


 

Bangor Maine


 

Yep them Yanks sure do know how to drive in snow . . . . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

But they were in a hurry. Morons....those idiots give us people who do know how to drive in the snow, a bad name....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> A few years back I saw on a Science Channel tv show about venomous creatures that the military is taught that when stung or bitten by a venomous insect, to take a 9 volt battery from their equipment, wet the sting or bite area a little with spit, then put the two battery leads on your skin with the sting or bite in the center. Apply for 30 seconds 2 or 3 times. They said it neutralizes the venom.
> I've done this several times with fire ant stings & the stinging stopped within 1 minute & the next day it looked normal. No redness or pus!! As a test I left one sting to heal normally & I still have a scar from it from 4 months ago!
> My bud Tom did this 2 days after his 2nd brown recluse spider bite & said it healed in a week when the 1st time it took months to heal.
> Another friends wife called me yesterday thanking me for telling them this as she was stung by ants & after trying alcohol & other remedies to no avail, the 9 v battery worked! I've also done this with a bee sting which stopped hurting in a couple minutes. Makes mosquito bites stop itching too!!
> 
> View attachment 114872



Will that work when my wife is venomous towards me? Do I apply the battery to her or wait till she bites me?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> But they were in a hurry. Morons....those idiots give us people who do know how to drive in the snow, a bad name....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> Will that work when my wife is venomous towards me? Do I apply the battery to her or wait till she bites me?




Taser buddy, Taser!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Will that work when my wife is venomous towards me? Do I apply the battery to her or wait till she bites me?



Just make sure the war club isn't within her reach when you do it! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass

Scorpians yep they hurt like hell. Got bailed as a kid in the Keys climbing a tree.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

now we've detoured from weather to car crashes. so i'll interject my 2 cents. the las vegas area police repsond to over 200 independent vehicles collisions per day in the las vegas valley

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

Mike1950 said:


> not that complicated- ya wear a hat...




Or move to south Florida!!! If it ever snows while I'm here I'm movin further south!!!

When it gets below 60 degrees here my long underwear comes out of the drawer on its own!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> my long underwear comes out of the drawer on its own!!



Maybe you should start washing them.....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## vegas urban lumber

those Indian britches keep sneaking up on you


----------



## Spinartist

Kevin said:


> One of them ended up in my empty glass on my bedside table where I keep water to drink in the night when I wake up. I do it in the dark. Can you imagine if I had forgot the glass was empty and taken a big swig!



That would freak me out too!!!


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> Maybe you should start washing them.....




I always warsh my drawers before putting them in the drawers!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> View attachment 114894



a christmas tree in October- DAMN- do NOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT let Kathie see that- JEEEEEEZZZZ

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

Mike1950 said:


> a christmas tree in October- DAMN- do NOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT let Kathie see that- JEEEEEEZZZZ




That's a Box Elder Fir tree!!


----------



## Kevin

Spinartist said:


> Taser buddy, Taser!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

Spinartist said:


> A few years back I saw on the Science Channel a tv show about venomous creatures that the military is taught that when stung or bitten by a venomous insect, to take a 9 volt battery from their equipment, wet the sting or bite area a little with spit, then put the two battery leads on your skin with the sting or bite in the center. Apply for 30 seconds 2 or 3 times. They said it neutralizes the venom.
> I've done this several times with fire ant stings & the stinging stopped within 1 minute & the next day it looked normal. No redness or pus!! As a test I left one sting to heal normally & I still have a scar from it from 4 months ago!
> My bud Tom did this 2 days after his 2nd brown recluse spider bite & said it healed in a week when the 1st time it took months to heal.
> Another friends wife called me yesterday thanking me for telling them this as she was stung by ants & after trying alcohol & other remedies to no avail, the 9 v battery worked! I've also done this with a bee sting which stopped hurting in a couple minutes. Makes mosquito bites stop itching too!!
> 
> 
> 
> ripjack13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will that work when my wife is venomous towards me? Do I apply the battery to her or wait till she bites me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spinartist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taser buddy, Taser!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc,
> UH... Really....  You just responded this post, that could save your ass, almost 5 months after it was posted!??!  Really!!??!!
> I'm amazed you've made it so far in life!. Well, I suppose if @Mrs RipJack13 let you off fer the TP spider prank, she must really be "The One".
> Damn... Now I'm just jealous.
Click to expand...


----------



## Spinartist

Spinartist said:


> A few years back I saw on the Science Channel a tv show about venomous creatures that the military is taught that when stung or bitten by a venomous insect, to take a 9 volt battery from their equipment, wet the sting or bite area a little with spit, then put the two battery leads on your skin with the sting or bite in the center. Apply for 30 seconds 2 or 3 times. They said it neutralizes the venom.
> I've done this several times with fire ant stings & the stinging stopped within 1 minute & the next day it looked normal. No redness or pus!! As a test I left one sting to heal normally & I still have a scar from it from 4 months ago!
> My bud Tom did this 2 days after his 2nd brown recluse spider bite & said it healed in a week when the 1st time it took months to heal.
> Another friends wife called me yesterday thanking me for telling them this as she was stung by ants & after trying alcohol & other remedies to no avail, the 9 v battery worked! I've also done this with a bee sting which stopped hurting in a couple minutes. Makes mosquito bites stop itching too!!
> 
> View attachment 114872


----------

